# Ideas for Ancient Rome Theme tank?



## Ksiezniczka (May 23, 2011)

I have a tradition of naming my fish after Ancient Roman emperors. (My current betta is Tiberius, my last one was gonna be Caligula but he died before I could get the tank set up) Keeping with the theme, I have the tank decorated in the Roman theme. So far, it's a Greco-Roman colomn, sand coloured gravel, and I am debating between a couple of photo printouts to put behind the tank as like a background. (I have a photo of the Colisseum and one of a mosaic from Pompeii)

It's not a very big tank (3 gallons) but I also plan to put a couple plants in once I get a filter. (I just set it up last weekend.) I have no idea which plants to put in, but I'm not too picky for the type of plant as long as it is easy maintenance and Tiberius likes them.

Any other ideas for what I can do? My sister suggested some of my fake Roman coins, but I'm worried about the metal corroding in the water and hurting the fish. Other than that I am stumped.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you checked stores like Petco or Petsmart? they have lot of that type of decor - usually the bigger the store, the better selection. Or try ebay?
As far as ideas- I have nothing to add


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi there, Ksieznczka ! I was in your situaution a few months ago when I wanted to make a planted Greek/Roman themed tank  I got all my ornaments and plants @ Petsmart. I have 3 Anubias, 1 Java Fern, and a Mossball named MoMo. I also a have a white mystery snail in there named Pampy and of course my HM Betta Cooper  They have decorations for sizes of every tank. PetCo even has some nice Roman decorations. But Petsmart and Petco have just about everything you need for that tank  I'm sure you could even get a miniature statue of the gods/goddesses at a furniture store and put them in if they're aquarium safe 

did you decide on plants yet? did you want real or fake?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks amazing!


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bombalurina!  it's my first planted tank, so it's not to complex. lol


----------



## Ksiezniczka (May 23, 2011)

jskate94. Might I just say WOW. That was way more than I expected as a reply and is a HUGE help and inspiration! The Petco near my house doesn't have a lot of stuff like that but I will be sure to look around now that I know that such things are out there. And I am going to start with a fake plant and then put real ones in when I get a filter, also maybe some shrimp because I've always kinda wanted a shrimp.

Does anyone know how do you know if the paint on something is aquarium safe? Is there a special sealant one could buy? I already know to look out for sharp or ragged edges, of course.


----------



## pieleld (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the same ornament in my 2.5 G  Greek/Roman decor goes along very nicely with betta's. 
Also got it at Petsmart. They have many roman themed decorations/plants.


----------

